#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-07
<lubmil> !pk nocny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk wieczorny
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 312. dzień roku: „Natura lubi się ukrywać. (Heraklit)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 312. dzień roku: ?Natura lubi się ukrywać. (Heraklit)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 312. day of the year: ?Nature loves to hide. (Heraclitus)?
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 313. dzień roku: „Religie umierają, kiedy udowodniona zostaje ich prawdziwość. Nauka jest zapisem martwych religii. (Oscar Wilde)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 313. dzień roku: ?Religie umierają, kiedy udowodniona zostaje ich prawdziwość. Nauka jest zapisem martwych religii. (Oscar Wilde)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb 313. day of the year: ?Religions die when it is proven that they are true. The study of the record of dead religions. (Oscar Wilde)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-08
<lubmil> dzień
 * lubmil delikatnie zamieszal kaw, po czym rozejrzal sie po kanale
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-09
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 315. dzień roku: „Życie rodzinne przestaje być wolne i piękne, kiedy zaczyna się opierać na długach i pożyczkach. (Ibsen)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 315. dzień roku: ?Życie rodzinne przestaje być wolne i piękne, kiedy zaczyna się opierać na długach i pożyczkach. (Ibsen)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 315. day of the year: ?Family life ceases to be free and beautiful when it begins to be based on debt and loans. (Ibsen)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-10
<Whyte> hey good fellows.. Researcher, kilos etc etc.. :-)
<Kilos> hi Whyte
<pavlushka> Morning Pakistan
<pavlushka> and Morning Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<Kilos> >D
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-11
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-12
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 13 Nov 2016 00:01:58 CET
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-11-13
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 318. dzień roku: „Serce ma swoje racje, których rozum nie zna. (Pascal)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 318. dzień roku: ?Serce ma swoje racje, których rozum nie zna. (Pascal)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 318. day of the year: ?The heart has its reasons which reason knows not of. (Pascal)?
<lubmil> http://www.se.pl/wiadomosci/swiat/robia-zupe-z-nienarodzonych-dzieci-te-zdjecia-wstrzasnely-swiatem-dr18_359189.html
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en robią zupę z nienarodzonych dzieci
<ChanSeba> make soup with unborn children
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en te zdjęcia wstrząsnęły światem
<ChanSeba> these pictures shocked the world
#ubuntu-pk 2017-11-10
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> anyone alive at this hour ?
<Haris> where are the apparmor logs ?
